

High Availability: MySQL master/slave now on DotCloud - jpetazzo
http://blog.dotcloud.com/high-availability-mysql-masterslave-now-on-do

======
shykes
If you're interested in the underlying implementation, come hang out on
Freenode/#dotcloud. Lots of fun in-depth conversations with the dotCloud team.

------
samstokes
Congrats guys, this should help make HA more feasible for small teams!

How do you plan to price this? Will it just be twice the price of the non-
replicated MySQL service? (If so, that would seem a little high given the
slave can only be used for standby and not for serving requests.)

It would be awesome if this supported having the master and slave in different
AWS availability zones / AWS regions / clouds.

~~~
shykes
Multi-zone is already natively supported, and multi-region is coming soon :)

